# POI HWPF - copy doc and replace text



## MikeX (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand bei einer POI Frage weiterhelfen kann?

Unzwar arbeite ich mit POI 3.6(.doc-File Verarbeitung 'HWPF').
Ich habe ein .doc File(Inhalt: 1 Bild, aber überwiegend Text), in dem ich bestimmte TextStellen mit bestimmten Strings ersetzen möchte.
Das mit dem Ersetzen funktioniert auch, aber leider bekomme ich beim schreiben des Dokumentes mehr Fragezeichen in dem File als alles andere...

Weiß vielleicht jemand, was das sein kann ?


```
HWPFDocument doc = new HWPFDocument(new FileInputStream(filename));
			Range r = doc.getRange();

			String text = new String("");
			text = r.text();
			Section section = r.getSection(r.numSections() - 1);

			for (int np = 0; np < section.numParagraphs(); np++) {
				Paragraph para = section.getParagraph(np);
				...
				para.replaceText("xxx", "XXX");
			}

			OutputStream outStream= new FileOutputStream(outfile);
			doc.write(outStream);

			outStream.flush();
			outStream.close();
```

Die Formatierung im neuen File ist auch nicht mehr die, wie sie im Alten war.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2010)

zu den ?:
vielleicht brauchst du ein anderes Encoding für Windows
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/100189-csv-encoding-problem.html


----------



## MikeX (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ne damit klappt es leider auch nicht...
Das ist echt komisch. hm...

Hat noch jemand eine andere Möglichkeit ?

Gruß
MikeX


----------

